

Installing Ruby Enterprise Edition with Phusion Passenger - speric
http://www.perplexedlabs.com/2009/01/13/installing-ruby-enterprise-edition-with-phusion-passenger/

======
ndaiger
If you're using Ubuntu, here's a handy shellscript to automate things.

I'm linking to the original. I also forked it to slightly tweak the behavior
when creating the /usr/bin/ruby|gem|etc symlinks to play nicer with an
installed ruby:

Original: <http://gist.github.com/37213>

My fork: <http://gist.github.com/40302>

